# [OP] How to get hollow cheeks, example given



## Sal123 (Nov 25, 2019)

My shitty eye area can be camouflaged with an above average cheek area. But what can be done to tune my current cheeks with little definition to the example don’t you think my lower cheeks are quite fat. Any non surgical ?


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 25, 2019)

don't use your buccinators while chewing. Auto hollowing.


----------



## Sal123 (Nov 25, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> don't use your buccinators while chewing. Auto hollowing.


I do t get it


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 25, 2019)

Sal123 said:


> I do t get it


use your tongue to move the food around your mouth


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Nov 25, 2019)

put an icecube inside and outside your mouth on each side, and have the skin inbetween them on both sides, do this until they both melt, every single day for 30 days, then you will have hollow cheeks.


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Nov 25, 2019)

Bro sell your soul and Taban Max!


----------



## Mr manlet (Nov 25, 2019)

Lol at the mewing cope, get buccal fat removal or get below 12% bf.


----------



## Sal123 (Nov 25, 2019)

honkhonkpatna said:


> put an icecube inside and outside your mouth on each side, and have the skin inbetween them on both sides, do this until they both melt, every single day for 30 days, then you will have hollow cheeks.


Is this real or a joke ?


Barbarossa_ said:


> Bro sell your soul and Taban Max!



What’s taban


Mr manlet said:


> Lol at the mewing cope, get buccal fat removal or get below 12% bf.


Can fat freezing non surgical be an alternative to buccaneers fat removal


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 25, 2019)

Mr manlet said:


> Lol at the mewing cope, get buccal fat removal or get below 12% bf.


in this case it's actually cope, it barely changes anything. OP if ur like at a low BF then it could mean ur genetic fat distribution is shit


----------



## Sal123 (Nov 25, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> in this case it's actually cope, it barely changes anything. OP if ur like at a low BF then it could mean ur genetic fat distribution is shit


Yes I think this is the case. How can this be fixed? Fat freezing lasers ?


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 25, 2019)

Sal123 said:


> Yes I think this is the case. How can this be fixed? Fat freezing lasers ?


I have no clue I don't have this problem, try diet changes idk it could be cope


----------



## Mr manlet (Nov 25, 2019)

Some think using the same shit that melts a double chin can be used on buccal fat reduction. Don't think so tho. Buccal fat removal is the only none cope form available buddy.


----------



## Golden Glass (Nov 25, 2019)

@Sal123 
•You don’t just have narrow set eyes, you also have slight orbital asymmetry.
•Whats your IPD? If you don’t know, measure it.
•You should seriously get a morph done of you with slightly wider set, symmetrical eyes.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 25, 2019)

Sal123 said:


> My shitty eye area can be camouflaged with an above average cheek area. But what can be done to tune my current cheeks with little definition to the example don’t you think my lower cheeks are quite fat. Any non surgical ?


Your IPD fucks your harmony up

Do you slay?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 25, 2019)

Mr manlet said:


> Lol at the mewing cope, get buccal fat removal or get below 12% bf.


Shut up cunt


----------



## Sal123 (Nov 25, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> @Sal123
> •You don’t just have narrow set eyes, you also have slight orbital asymmetry.
> •Whats your IPD? If you don’t know, measure it.
> •You should seriously get a morph done of you with slightly wider set, symmetrical eyes.


but whats the point of getting a morph done if nothing can be done, dont want an impossible dream


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 25, 2019)

Just have big bones


----------



## Bigweiner420 (Nov 25, 2019)

Stop being a pussy and shoot roids for facial groqth


----------



## Golden Glass (Nov 25, 2019)

Sal123 said:


> but whats the point of getting a morph done if nothing can be done, dont want an impossible dream


Wrong. There are procedures that can definitely be done to address either you orbital asymmetry or your narrow IPD, with varying degrees of invasive-ness.


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Nov 25, 2019)

fuck you look so much like gosling




literally identical ipd


----------



## Golden Glass (Nov 25, 2019)

Bigweiner420 said:


> Stop being a pussy and shoot roids for facial groqth






OwlGod said:


> Just have big bones



@Sal123 Don’t ever do roids to add mass to your face these guys are either trolls or idiots.

You’ll just end up more bloated.

Also, if you add any mass to your cheekbone width without addressing narrow-set eyes, they will only look MORE narrow.


----------



## Bigweiner420 (Nov 25, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> @Sal123 Don’t ever do roids to add mass to your face these guys are either trolls or idiots.
> 
> You’ll just end up more bloated.
> 
> Also, if you add any mass to your cheekbone width without addressing narrow-set eyes, they will only look MORE narrow.


Hahah yeah I’m just ducking around although I’ve thought about doing a cycle to see how it would affect my jaw
And body of course lol


----------



## IWantToMax (Nov 25, 2019)

honkhonkpatna said:


> put an icecube inside and outside your mouth on each side, and have the skin inbetween them on both sides, do this until they both melt, every single day for 30 days, then you will have hollow cheeks.


I think it takes more than 2/3 minutes per session to turn white fat into brown fat. 

When I do it I keep ice packs on my face for 30 minutes. 
Watch out for frostbite tho
It makes your cheeks less bloated temporarily (reducing inflammation) and permanently in the long term (burning fat)


----------



## Golden Glass (Nov 25, 2019)

Bigweiner420 said:


> Hahah yeah I’m just ducking around although I’ve thought about doing a cycle to see how it would affect my jaw
> And body of course lol


Honestly only do it if you really are curious about the physique results—never seen a positive facial change from roids, only seen results where the face becomes unaesthetically bloated....TEMPORARY filler would be a far better way to try to masculinize your jaw.


----------



## Bigweiner420 (Nov 25, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Honestly only do it if you really are curious about the physique results—never seen a positive facial change from roids, only seen results where the face becomes unaesthetically bloated....TEMPORARY filler would be a far better way to try to masculinize your jaw.


I’m 20 so I’m prob gonna wait a few years before I actually try sarms or roids, but if I already have a defined facial atrucure with a good jaw it won’t make it better?


----------



## Pillarman (Nov 25, 2019)

get low bodyfat and you will have holow cheeks, if you don have it at 12% then go below 10


----------



## Golden Glass (Nov 25, 2019)

Bigweiner420 said:


> I’m 20 so I’m prob gonna wait a few years before I actually try sarms or roids, but if I already have a defined facial atrucure with a good jaw it won’t make it better?



On the contrary, it would be worse.
Of the little I admittedly know about Roids...
Gear causes bloat in the face due to among other things, water retention. This is even more so the case when your estrogen levels aren’t being properly managed (too low).

So it could be “okay” if you have a severely narrow/gaunt face where facial bloat may not be so bad...but if you have decent bone structure...and want to maintain or achieve cheek hollows, gear isn’t beneficial and is likely going to only puff your face up.

@Sal123 already has good jaw width, and lacks much cheek hollow to begin with...gear would not help him at all and would surely mess his facial aesthetics up.


----------



## Mr manlet (Nov 25, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Shut up cunt


----------



## Titbot (Nov 25, 2019)

You don’t want hollo cheeks with out having good collagen ir you will look like a crack head like me


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Nov 25, 2019)

do like me


----------



## Sal123 (Nov 25, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Wrong. There are procedures that can definitely be done to address either you orbital asymmetry or your narrow IPD, with varying degrees of invasive-ness.


Oh I’m intrigued tell me more and take my money


----------



## Lars (Nov 25, 2019)

bones, i am a fatcell and already have hollow cheeks


----------



## Sal123 (Nov 25, 2019)

Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> fuck you look so much like gosling
> View attachment 173335
> 
> literally identical ipd



Doesn’t look too bad


----------



## godsmistake (Nov 25, 2019)

suck some dick, it's easy and you can make lots of money on the side as well


----------



## Golden Glass (Nov 25, 2019)

Sal123 said:


> Oh I’m intrigued tell me more and take my money


•I’ll make a reply with the info later. Wanna make sure I’m accurate.
•So what’s your IPD?
•Where are you located? This is to see if I know of any Doctors that may be able to help.


Sal123 said:


> Doesn’t look too bad


You remind me of Jude law. I think it’s due to your lower third?


----------



## Sal123 (Nov 25, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> •I’ll make a reply with the info later. Wanna make sure I’m accurate.
> •So what’s your IPD?
> •Where are you located? This is to see if I know of any Doctors that may be able to help.
> 
> You remind me of Jude law. I think it’s due to your lower third?


It’s 5.5cm give or take 1mm 
And in Europe can travel anywhere


----------

